# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Momente...

## Mjellma

Ca gjethe shprese,

Vjeshta me gjithe pesimizmin e saj qe ka po arrin qe ne shpirtin tim ti len ca gjethe qe shpresoj se do mbijetojne te pambijetuaren.

3 Nentor 2002
Nashville

----------


## macia_blu

mjelmaaaa!!!
shih ketej nga michigane ka gjethe  e shprese plot. Shto edhe ndonje gje tjeter. (...)
po te pershendes... me pak xhelozi e me shume  shprese per shpresen tende.
mqesisht macia!

----------


## macia_blu

oh se harrova te te them.
Vazhdoje kete "Momente" se kam vene re se shkruan mrekulllisht bukur  , sidomos "shenime  udhetimi"  . Me ke mrekualluar me ate shkrimin. Pra  po kerkoj te shtosh   ndonje gje  me shume ne ate  fillim  shprese tek "momente" vjeshte  pesimiste.
P.sh . une ne vjeshte nukjam pesimiste, jam dicka me shume se kaq ,  dhe  dy here me shume e cmendur kenaqshem.Pothuaj vjeshte jam ne vjeshte.
tung!

----------


## Mjellma

Shume e nderuar Macia_blu.
Me paskeni ba nder qe paskeni lexuar ca shkrime te mija edhe me befasuan kritikat e mira qe mi keni jap duke marre parasysh se ato kritika vin nga gishtat e art te nje poete te madhe qe gjithemon me fascinon me bukurin e fjales se shkruar.

Ne forum shkruaj shume pak,i adhuroj shkrimet qe lejn hapsir per te menduar ku duhet te lexoj ne mes rreshtave, rreshtat e mi ne te shumeten e rastve shkruhen ne "Ditarin e Mjellmes"ne kete ditar shkruaj c'do nate per baticat dhe zbaticat e asaj dite ne mergim,i gezohem c'do mbremje pasi qe e di se eshte nje dite me afer kur do te zgjohem me bukurin e airit te Kosoves, shpresoj se ai ditar do botohet post-mortum.

Me ndonje udhepershkrim timin me siguri do shifemi vitin tjeter pasi qe jam duke bere pregaditje qe vitin tjeter te vizitoj per here te pare token e bekuar sidomos e kam deshir shume te madhe  ta vizitoj Vloren edhe Krujen. 

Ju pershndes me shume dashuri e aspak xhelozi  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht e juaj 
Mjellma

----------


## Mjellma

Mendova se kjo vjesht do ndryshon nga vjeshtat e kaluara... gjethet e fundit te shpreses shkundi sote fryma...

Fryj moj ere e fry 
Fryj e mos u ndal 
qoje dhimbjen time ne veri...


Fundi i vjeter i lojes se humbur,te mos humbesh ma !


18 Nentor ora 00;15
Nashville

----------


## macia_blu

"fundi i vjeter i lojes se fundit , te mos humbesh ma".
me pelqen kjo  se  tepermi
dhe  do te kisha thene " fundi i vjeter i  lojes se fundit , te mos humbesh me  si heren e pare" Pasi  une  vazhdoj  edhe ne shprese te jem pesimiste  e sigurt se gjithmone me shume kam per te humbur se kam per te fituar.
(miqesisht fola edhe ketu mjelmo...., pershendetje)

----------


## Mjellma

Sa me mungojn shakat edhe bisedat tona qe kishim zakon ti benim ne dhomen e vogel.

Sa me mungojn shetitjet ne Korzo te Prishtines

Sa me mungon ajo atmosfer qe tani po e shof ne TV dhe festimet qe po behen neper trojet etnike

Sa me mungojn...

E di se do me thuash rri se mire je,nuk kemi rrym,nuk kemi uj por perpos rrymes edhe ujit eshte edhe diq qe te knaq shpirtin?!?

Sot me befasove me nje leter elektronik ne te cilen shkuante:

E dashur ......

me mesazhin e meposhtem ta uroj 28 Nentorin, Diten e Flamurit,

Nje dite Zoti e hapi dritaren e qiellit dhe me pyeti: cka deshiron te bej per ty? Une iu pergjigja: bekoje dhe ruaje ate qe e lexon kete porosi!

te don shume
Buqja


Thuajse nuk ka me uj ne dy liqejt e mi pasi qe sot tere diten nga ta ka rrjedh uj
Por c'te besh ky gyrbet ma varferoj shpirtin

Te perafon me mall
Mjellma

----------


## Lisi

E njoma penden ne vrere te nis t´ju shkruaj kete karte ...Sa tmerr ,o Zot sa tmerr ta njomesh penden ne vrere...
 Nuk jane keto fjalet e mia...nuk desha te shkruaj une kete qe lexuat  nje sekonde me pare...Keto jane vargjet e te madhit  Mitrush Kuteli...keto jane fjalet qe po me tingellojne vazhdimisht ne vesh qe ate dite kur degjova t´i fliste aq embel e madhja Luiza Xhuvani!...Por jo rastesisht tingellojne e nuk ndalet jehona e ketyre fjaleve kudo qe shkoj...jo rastesisht i them me vete edhe une sot sa e sa here te tilla fjale...
E qante nje shpirt njeriu Kuteli,nje shpirt te paster ,nje shpirt te padjallezuar ,e vuante nje shpirt femije Luiza Xhuvani qe aq shume ngacmonte  emocionet e mia...
Ehhhh...
Nuk eshte vetem arti i shkruar ne leter ,nuk jane vetem emocionet e artistes qe i fale mases permes interpretimit...eshte nje jete e tere njeriu aty...Nje jete e tere fshihet heshturazi aty diku ne mes vargjesh ...
Dhe pak me shume se nje jete mblidhen aty edhe ca emocione te mia ,te cilat vjedhurazi ikin dhe dalin ketu para syve tu.Por nuk eshte se dua te them kete per ty ,po po per ty qe lexon tashi keto fjale te mia te marra ne asnje menyre s´e kisha thene kete me ate qellim,eshte thjeshte nje mangesi per te fshehur dicka qe po ndiej keto caste...Qeshesh?-Mire qeshu,qeshu po pate arsye ,nuk te ndaloj asesi ...por te them...nuk ka force njeriu qe do te frenonte veten te mos e shprehe ate qe ndien ne nje menyre,madje qofte ajo edhe nje ze i çirrur ne gjithesi!Po po nuk mundet kush te fshehe ate qe i thote zemra , ate qe i thote shpirti madje edhe ne qofte krijuar i teri nga Muzat e Zeusit...
Prandaj nuk e fshehe as une dot kete , nuk perpiqem te mos e them kurrnjehere madje madje edhe ne mbete nje fjale e trishte qe s´ta akcepton dot veshi TY  miku im...
E cfare them une , cfare me gulcon shpirtin ne keto caste , cila eshte ajo ndjenje qe me shterngon ne gjoks , me merr oksigjenin nga musheria dhe s´me le te rri ashtu  sic isha dje ,sic isha vjet, sic isha dikur ... cila...?
O nuk ma thua ti jo miku im .Nuk e kupton dot , mos u perpiq te mesosh ate qe nuk e di as vete Thjesht ,une jam lodhur
Mbase e ke te qarte cfare po te them tashi ...Jam lodhur thuaja nga gjithcka e kesaj bote  por,por nuk dua te vdes!Jo ,nuk dua te vdes  vdekjen e kerkojne vetem te harruarit ...Mos rrofsh i harruar ne jete miku im !!!
More a mos jam harruar dhe une paksa ? Mos emri im ka ngelur relikt ne muzeumet  memoriale te atyre atje ...Te atyre atje  po ...aty e kam edhe une kete mall , aty eshte vuajtja ime ,aty...
Mos thashte zoti te jem mbetur I tille per taNuk po kerkoj gje me shume ,vec pak dashuri dhe ndjenje malli .E di e kane shume me te lehte  se une . Veshtire te me rikujtojne dhe te ndajne pakes jete per mua ,te tille cfare une e dua .
Ah sikur te isha atje tashi ..do te kisha fjetur me pak per t´i dashuruar te gjithe , te gjithe Nuk do te me kishte mjaftuar koha per t´ua thene tere kete malle , tere kete mungese 
Por nje e di te sigurte ,se shpejti nuk do t´ia le vetes kete brenge ,nuk do te lejoj te me nxije kjo bardhesi e  virgjer e kesaj dhome , nuk do te lejoj te me verbojne keto drita neoni qe nuk shuhen dot ,nuk do te lejoj te me shemtoje kjo bukuri fasadash e pajete ,nuk do te lejoj te me thaje ky gjelberim i pashoq Kurre ,kurre me Nuk do te perseriten ato ndarje ato ndarje te mallkuara qe jetes m´i japin tjeter emer  ndarje !
Tak tak troket  tak tak Dhe filli I mendimeve tretet ,humbet diku larg ne pafundesi e jeta vazhdon edhe me nje episod te papare 

26.06.´02

----------


## Mjellma

Sot 22 Dhjetori ,koha i perngjan nje dite te bukur pranvere,por natyra disi e zdeshur pa qarshafin e saj,edhe pse dielli po nxen por nuk ka debore ,nuk ka femije duke rreshqitur,nuk ka acar qe sa do pak te jep bukurin e stines se dimrit...

Mua sikur se naryres po me mungon nje qarqaf...

Ndoshta e gjithe kjo  eshte nje qetsi para rrufejes...

----------


## Zanë Kosove

Janar 17, 2003

Shumë ftohtë përjashtë, sikur edhe eshte reflektuar ne mua!
Kujtimet mbetun diku......thashe ti ngacmoj sonte, mirepo kam friken se do ftohen.....
hëm....malli, mduket vend ka zane!

----------


## Mjellma

Ca ore me ndajn qe ti puth horizontet TY

Mire se te gjej Meme Shqiperi

----------


## macia_blu

kuroize me e dite....
a njohe ndonje anetare forumi ne shqiperi, ose ndonje mik te forumit qe eshte i paanetaresuar , meqe i vjen zor  prej renies se flokeve.
Jam krejt e bindur se po...  dhe  e bindur jam qe  je e bindur se tha ashtu....si te tha , dhe se  je  me shume se...
...
Jam cuditur  si ishin kthimet prap vetem. Dhe prap  strehimi ne shpirtat e vjeter(jo te lashte)
...Dhe un si shpirt i vjeter  rri gjithmone der hapur e dashuri madhe... duke  e lene te lire  zgjedhjen e   ikjes ose te ardhjes se tij.
Sado larg qe vete , sado me  deshira per  te mos u kthyer mbrapsh, e ndjej veten ne nje fare menyre  si atdhe i dashurise se tij, dhe nuk me tundon asnjera nga vonesat e tij.
ia kam zgjeruar burgun, shume , shume , e shume e pafundesisht, dhe  gjithemone sa here iken , ka  mundesine e mos hallakatjes  pertej caqeve te mija  te pafundme.
Jane te bukura mjelmat, magjike jane I dua poetikisht shume.
Lepujt jane  te bute edhe kur nuk jane te bardhe.
Ndersa macet...ah macet.... mace jam vete!!!!!

----------


## Mjellma

Mbes me shpres se prap do ndiej perqafimin tend ...jam ndi mrekulisht bukur kur ecja rrugeve e rrugicave tua...

Shqiperi 2-8 gusht 2003

----------


## Mjellma

Se di pse ?

Nuk me kishte marre malli per asgje ne kete toke te mallkuar!

As per rruget e pasterta !

As per parqet me asnje leter !

Kaluan 24 ore qe te lash nane e filloj malli per ty

----------


## Mjellma

Te nderuar/a ne kerkes te disave po e postoj udhpershkrimin tim para dy viteve,ky shkrim eshte i lektoruar edhe i botuar ne nje revist te Michingenit... 

Te gjithe ata qe e kan lexu eshte shkrimi i njejt dmth mos humbni kohe duke e rilexuar ndersa ata qe nuk e kan lexu ju deshiroj lexim te kendeshem... 


FUNDI I VJETER I LOJES SE HUMBUR,TE MOS HUMBESH MA! 

5-6 Shtator 2001 

Pas shume pregaditjes erdhi ai moment qe aq shume e prisja.Do te ishte nje udhtim i gjate:dikund 14 ore fluturim, pa i llogarit pritjet neper aeroporte.Udhtoja vetem dhe , nje si ndjenje...mi zuri syte. 
Kur u ndava me nenen,sikur me thoshte, me,merr dhe mua ne ato valigxhe se po vdes nga malli per ate vend,Babai, si me i fort me percolli deri ne aeroport.U pershndeta me vllezerit edhe kunatat edhe hyra ne aeroplan. 

Udhtimi im filloj nga Nashvile per ne Washington DC ,ishe fluturim 1;45 minuta por mu duk teper larg.Veshtroja hapsiren dhe,pernjiher me erdhi ne kujtes Medlin Olbrajt dhe gjithe masakra qe kishte ba serbi ne Kosove,Motra ime,shpetimtarja e Kosoves.Ndoshta refugjati e kupton refugjaatin,pasi edhe prinderit e Mbretreshes Olbrajt kane qene refugjate. 

Ne internerarin e dyte Washinton-Wien,doja te isha ne veten time.Ishte nje fluturim afro 9 ore,dhe lutja Zotin te me vinte gjumi..Nuk doja te flisja me askend.Isha ne ankthet dhe perjetimet e mia.Ne cdo moment me perballej Kosova, thua se po e prekja,dhe po i jetoja dhimbjet e saj.Mirepo, nuk qe e thane te ndodhte keshtu.Ne ndejsen prane ne te djathte dhe ne majten kisha dy zoteri nje nga Korca dhe nje nga Shkodra.Nuk desha te bisedonim per politike e,gjithesesi atje na shkoj fjala disa here.Pas mbrritjes dhe uljes ne Wien,na u desht te merrnim fluturimin tjeter per ne Slloveni,per shkak se aeroporti i Prishines ishe i kufizuar me numrin e aterimeve,pasi forcat e NATO-s po benin ushtrime.Per asnje cast nuk mu largua mendimi se si do ta gjeja Kosoven time, a kishin ndryshuar njerzit ,a u qeshnin fytyrat, a ndjheshin te lire dhe te gezuar.Doja ta prekja lumturin e tyre!Gjate fluturimit mbi Shqiperin thoja me vete sikur te isha dallendyshe e ti vizitoja nje fluturim Krujen e Shkodren,Vloren e Sarandes ,Beratin e Durrsin,Lezhen e Skenderbeut,gjithe Shqiperin.Nga avioni shihja bukurin e Shqiperis edhe Kosoves dhe rrenqethesha. 
Pas me shume se 14 ore fluturimi arritem ta preknim Token e Kosoves,te gjithe shtyheshin per te zbritur se kush me pare se tjetri.Erdhi momenti qe edhe une ta preku token time!Me priten shume miq edhe fare fis im.Se pari perqafova shoqen time te mrekusllushme,Buqen,me te cilen heren e fundit jam pa me 23 mars 1999.Edhe pse nuk qitem asnje pike loti,shikimet tona tregonin se sa i kishm munguar njera tjetres.Se dyti perqafova mikun tim te mire,artistin e teatrit Afrim Kasapollin,u pershndeta ngeshem me farefisn,se njerzit e mi me te afert i lashe ne Amerike.Askund gjate rruges dukeshen shenjat e luftes.Catite ishin ba te reja,rruget ishin te riparuara,hotelet te reja leshonin shtat.Gjate udhes miku im foli per suksesin e tij ne fstivalin e Edingurgut me shfaqejen e re "Trenate". 
Kur mbrritem ne Prishtine,Afrim me te qeshur me tha"Shiko cfare balte ketu ne Prishtine.Iu pergjigja mevargjet e Kasem Trebeshines:  Te dua balt Shqiptare,Te dua egersisht,deshprimisht....! 
Te gjithe qeshen dhe thane "o bo bo nuk paska ndryshuar "Prishtina ime ishte ba si nje metroplo evropian.Shume njerz,shume makina,shume pershndetje,shume malle,shume kujtime shumeeeee... 

Mbrrita ne shtepin e mikes time,ku me duhej te perpiqesha per te marre nje sy gjume.Ndehsha shume e lodhur.Me dukej se tani do te flija e qete,merrja fryme nga ajri i paster i Kosoves time...

----------


## Mjellma

Nje dite me pas ... 

Kisha nje obligim... 

Me autobuz mora magjistralen Prishtine-Peje per te dajt.Ne mes te rruges Bresje-Sllatin me erdhi nje kujtim i hidhur i shkurti te vitit 1999.Edhe pse ishim ne veturat e Kombeve te Bashkuara ,nje grup para militaresh serb ne ra me kamionin e tyre me qellim,vetem pse ishim organizat humanitare.U trondita,kur dolem nga vetura dhe pame ato fetyra,me mjekrra te gjata,me thika ne bel,me sy prej kafeshe,duke bertit "Ju po u dergoni ndihm teroristave"1Arrita te dajet.Malli per ate vend marre jasht c'do pershkrimi.Livadhet e bukura me kujtonin femijerine time dhe lojnat qe beja sa here shkoja atje.Daja,nje burre Drenice.me pamje e tij epike,dhe me veshje karakteristike shqitare,u gezua sikur te takonte motren e tij.Me perqafoj fort dhe me mori perdore ne oden e burrave.Me hodhi nje cigare.une e kisha veshtir t'ia shendoshja kryet per gruan 65 vjeqare qe ia kishin mbyt policia e shkjaut,kur zbriti nga mali per te pa shtepin dhe per tu kujdes per kafeshet e pafajshem.Kunata e vet,megjithe e plagosur edhe ajo, e kishte marre zvarr disa kilometra per ta varros ne mal..Nuk dija cfare e si te veproj,lotet nuk mu hoqen per asnje moment,ndersa daaj ishte shume i fort.Pas ketij qendrimi te shurdhet me shuem te dhimbeshme m'u desh me shku tek djali i dajes tjeter,i cili kishte nje tragjedi me te madhe.Vajza e tij 24 vjeqare e kishin djeg per se gjallii policia e shkjautne nje bodrum fshati te Poklelit se bashku me 51 vajza,nena,femije e pleq.E shihja fotografin e Lendites dhe me dukej se ishte gjalle,e gjate,e bukur si engjull e dha jeten per lirin e Kosoves,pa shiju edhe pa i pare keto dite qe po i shohim ne.. 

Ju prehshin eshtrat ne qetesi te gjithe atyre qe dhane jeten per Kosoven. 

Mbeteshin te perheshme kujtimet per ta ne zemrat e te gjithe atyre qe ndihen shqiptar!

----------


## Mjellma

Mora rrugen drejt qytezes sime...Qytez e vogel por kujtime te shumeta me lidhin per te.Shihja bukurin e Drenices dhe kerkoja sy te tjere per ti shijuar.Mu kujtohet udhekryqi i tmerrshem i viti 1999.Rreth e rrotull kishte thas me rere , arme te renda , njerz te gjakosur e pamje makaber te llahtarshme, kur me tyta mbi koke rrinin te shtrir per dhe. 
Po tani? 
Tani te ngjante me nje udhekryq modern, me rruge te asfaltuara, pa as me te voglen gjurm te luftes,me pompa benzine, me taxi dhe njerz te lire.Here here te duket e pabesushme ! 

Aty pran ishte gjimnazi,ku kam mesuar edhe une ,me plot te rinj te qeshur,aspak larg rinis evropiane dhe civilizimit modern ne shijet e veshjes dhe perparimi.Rruges te njohurt e mi e pare pytje qe me benin ishte ;"A ke ardh pergjithemon "? Normal,e kuptoja pytjen e tyre! Iu afrova shtepis time,ku jam rrit e kalu nje pjes te mire te jetes.Mu kujtuan 6 vitet e studimeve,kur baba, nana,vllezeri dhe motrat me prisnin kur shkoja ne te rrall...por tani askush nuk me priste...te gjithe jan ne tokat e huaja. 
Mu kujtuan shakat ne oborrin e bukur e te fresket prej luleve qe i rriste nana,kafet e mengjesit nnen ate arom marramendese.U ula ne oborr dhe meditoja: "Po ata qe nuk jetojn ma dhe nuk i shohin,te pakten as keshtu ne germadha ?,-duke lutur Zotin qe ishim gjalle. 

Vetem 2 kilometra me larg ishte vajza e axhes time,te cilen me duhesh ta takoja.Kur me pa me perqafoj edhe asht duke me perqafu filloj vaji...as une nuk munda te ndali denesjen time.U ul ja shendosha kryt per te dy djemet te ran si martir te Kosoves martire...Hasani ishte 24 vjeq e Xhaviti 21...kishin ra ne Qershor te 1999 te dyte bashk...Dada me lot ne sy me pershkroj ngjarjen se si kishte ndodh...Popullsia ne Shtrubullove kishte mbet pa mill.Disa shoke te tyre nga malet u kishin cu fjal per te marre mill edhe ate detyrohen naten se bashku me shoket e vet ti dergojn mill popullates...Ishin ra ne prit.I pari u vra Hasani,kur Xhaviti desh te marre kufomen u vra edhe ai. 

Te vdesesh per Kosoven eshte obligim i te gjithve ! 
Mirepo shqiptari kurrre nuk dorzohet. Shtepija e tyre ishte pertri me nje djal tjeter qe mori emrin Hasan...ju afrova djalit e putha,Drenica lind trima prap,-thash me vete tek syte mu rimbushen me lot. 
Ashtu pa fjetur, gjithe naten folem me daden, e cila me trgoj shume ngjarje te dhimbeshme te luftes...

----------


## Mjellma

Nuk kthehesha kurresesi pa e pa edhe fhsatin tim ku kam lind,ku qava se pari,ku mora hapat e pare,vendin e njohur te trimerise.Udhetova rreth 30 minuta me autobuz per Qyqavice,bjeshket e njohur per lufta,qe kurre nuk iu ndane atij vendi.U futa ne oborr te axhes,i cili ishte kthy nga Norvegjia,per te jetuar e punuar perher ketu.Shtepia ku kam lind ishte vetem germadhe,e kishte djeg e shkatrru barbaret!I shihja shtepit e axhallarve dhe babes.Nga 17 mashkuj vetem 2 jane ketu,te tjeret i mori bota.Eca neper ato livadhe te pambuketa dhe krejt rinia ime mu dorezua!Iu afrova dardhes time te preferuar,nga e cila isha njehere kur isha e vogel.Kete vit nuk kishte pas shume kokrra,-me tha Axha.Si duket edhe ajo ndike mungesen tone por pse te ben kokrra kur nuk ka kush ti haj ?!?! 
me dukej se nga ketu e mbaja ne dore edhe Likoshanin e Qirezin dhe ne koke me vinin pytjet ;"Si ndihen ato familje qe kane mbete pa te dashurit e tyre ?Si jan ata jetima qe mbeten pa baballare,ato nana qe mbeten pa djem e tyre?" 

Normal 

Keto pytje nuk merrnin pergjegje 

Pra le te jete.... 
FUNDI I VJETER I LOJES SE HUMBUR,TE MOS HUMBESH MA! 


F.D alias Mjellma

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga Mjellma_ 
> *Ca gjethe shprese,
> 
> Vjeshta me gjithe pesimizmin e saj qe ka po arrin qe ne shpirtin tim ti len ca gjethe qe shpresoj se do mbijetojne te pambijetuaren.
> 
> 3 Nentor 2002
> Nashville*


nuke e di po ju shkodranet me keto shirat e vjeshtes??????????????

----------


## Dreri

Mjellma, edhe une dua te vij ne Drenice.
Dua te hame dradha me aromen e kenshme....dua te shkojme tek gjimnazi te shoh ndonje bukuroshe. pastaj ne muzg dua te flas me ndonje burre te  moshuar...te derdhim duhan ne ndonje shteg...e te flasim per vitet.

----------

